# Entretien téléphonique avec PE



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je vous sollicite à nouveau pour savoir quels sont les points qui vous paraissent les plus importants à demander aux parents lorsqu'ils vous appellent pour la première fois. Je vous demande cela parce qu'en fonction de la personne que j'ai au téléphone le fil de la conversation peut être très varié, ou alors je suis prise au dépourvu au moment où je faisais autre chose et j'ai un peu de mal à mettre mes idées en place dans ma tête. 

Bref, il arrive que je raccroche en me disant "mince, tu as oublié de demander ceci ou cela". Je voudrais donc, pour être le plus exhaustive possible me faire une sorte de listing que j'aurais sous les yeux dès qu'un appel survient.

Ce post est donc une sorte de sondage pour faire le point avec vous et qui sait, cela peut servir à d'autre ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je demande quels sont les besoins et l'âge de l'enfant. 

C'est un bon début.  

Ensuite si ces 2 points me convienne je fixe un rdv, et oui aussi selon le feeling ressenti.

Je ne donne jamais de tarif au téléphone.


----------



## booboo (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
D'abord je demande l'âge de l'enfant et à partir de quand ils auront besoin de moi.
Après je leur demande leur besoin  en terme d'horaires (si trop tôt ou trop tard pour moi, on s'arrête là).
Ensuite, je leur explique que je ne travaille que 44 semaines par an (maximum).
Et en fonction de comment se déroule la conversation (feeling) je propose un rendez vous ou non .


----------



## isa19 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso jeudi dernier , un parent potentiel m'a apl pour place juillet 23, j'ai demandé comme d'habitude (comme ça cela évite 2e entretien pour rien) :  besoin de garde (nbre h/s) amplitude horaire, si autre mode de garde quand assmat abs, si inscrit en liste attente crêche et que je ne travaille qu'en année complète. Là cela semblait leur convenir donc entretien en direct samedi  avec ttes explications, salaire, dates vacances etc...et  après réflexion il m'a rapl hier on fait un engagement ce w.e avec cheque caution.


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

oui, quelles sont les jours et horaires demandés et l'age de l'enfant, ensuite, si il y a beaucoup de semaines d'absences ou pas.
Et le reste, c'est au feeling.


----------



## LiliePoussin (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je suis une nouvelle assmat, je vais essayé de t'éclairer au mieux par rapport à mon expérience personnelle et professionnelle. 

En général, je fixe un rdv téléphonique, je ne fait pas un entretien en direct comme ça, justement pour avoir un temps de préparation. 

Le fait de fixer une date et une heure de rdv téléphonique me permet de voir si ce sont des personnes fiables dans un 1er temps.

Ensuite, j'essaye de voir quels sont leurs attente, horaires? sorties? Promenade?  Et si nous sommes sur la même longueur d'onde pendant la conversation. 
Ensuite, si on est d'accord. Je leur demande s'ils n'ont rien contre les animaux de compagnies, c'est important, j'ai 2 chiens présents 24h/24 à la maison. Je les rassures, même s'il sont ok. 
Je ne parle pas argent au téléphone.
Si tout est ok, on fixe un rdv à la maison. 

J'espère t'avoir aidé.


----------



## poussin56 (17 Novembre 2022)

_bonjour,

je demande l'age de l'enfant, les jours et horaires de travail, et si enfant de 2 ans ou proche, s'ils attendent de moi de l'emmener à l'école ou pas, si premier enfant ou second , et ensuite si tout convient ils viennent me voir, j'explique ce que je veux ou pas et comment je fonctionne en gros et on avise ..._


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je demande la date envisagée pour le début de l'accueil. 
L'âge de l'enfant à cette date.
Les jours de présence et horaires souhaités. 
En fonction de l'âge de l'enfant, si il a déjà été confié (ass mat, crèche). 
Je précise que je ne travaille que sur 44 semaines  au maximum et au maximum un mercredi sur deux. 
Si ça peut marcher je leur propose un rendez-vous et je leur demande un mail pour leur envoyer mon projet d'accueil. Ils ont ainsi le temps de le lire avant le rendez vous et de prévoir d'éventuelles questions auxquelles ils n'auraient pas trouvé de réponse à sa lecture. Également, si mon livret d'accueil ne leur convient pas, ils annulent le rendez vous (ce n'est jamais arrivé) et pas de temps perdu dans un rendez vous pour rien. Je n'aborde le côté financier que lors du rendez vous.


----------



## Mimipoupina (17 Novembre 2022)

Alors perso je ne décroche à aucun numéro que je ne connais pas sur mon téléphone donc jamais prise au dépourvu 😉 j'écoute le message laissé et je renvoie un sms pour demander de me rappeler à telle heure (comme ça je suis sûre d'être ok) avec le lien de ma description sur nounou taupe car elle est très complète et comme ça ils savent ce que je propose ...
Au téléphone je demande toujours en 1er lieu les besoins en jour et horaires car je bosse pas le mercredi ni après 18h, ainsi que l'âge de l'enfant,  si ça colle on continue la conversation au feeling des questions du parents et si je sens bien le truc on cale un rdv


----------



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses. Je prends bonne note de tout ça


----------



## bidulle (17 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,

ici les parents veulent d'abord savoir si l'on a de la place et ensuite fixer un rdv

donc je pose des questions pour être sur que le rdv ne soit pas une perte de temps :
âge de l'enfant
jours et horaires de garde
date du début du contrat

j'ai une amie dans une autre région ou la priorité pour les parents est de savoir si pe et ass mat ont les mêmes cp


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

J'ai une fiche avec les questions à poser aux futurs PE un coup de fil vous la sortez et voilà !!! 😄


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que tu peux commencer par te faire une liste des points qui sont les plus importants pour toi (et ils ne seront pas toujours tout à fait les mêmes en fonction des moments, du groupe d'accueillis que tu as déjà).

En général je demande d'abord le type d'horaire car je ne fais pas les Horaires Atypiques.
Puis pour quand serait ce besoin?
L'âge de l'enfant (je ne fais pas de perisco sauf exceptionnellement pour un enft que j'ai eut avant bébé).
Si je pense qu'un entretient vaut le coup d'être fait je peux éventuellement demander le prénom de l'enfant et le n° de tel des Parents.

Avec tout ça je pourrais préparer l'entretient et par exemple proposer un ou 2 exemples de mensu possible que je donnerais à la fin de l'entretient avec ma grille de tarif et ma présentation écrite.


----------



## Chouchou301 (17 Novembre 2022)

Je filtre les appels quand j'ai les enfants en accueil.
Si les parents en recherche d'une assmat laissent un message je leur envoie un sms disant que je ne réponds pas au téléphone pendant le travail. Je les remercie de m'avoir contactée mais que actuellement je n'ai pas de place d'accueil disponible. 
Ou, si j'ai une place, je leur demande si on peut se rappeler sur un créneau horaire où je suis plus disponible pour pouvoir discuter tranquillement de leurs besoins. 
Si ça correspond à ce que je recherche, nous convenons d'un entretien, sinon je ne donne pas suite.
En filtrant ainsi je limite les entretiens, inutile de continuer si ça bloque pour une partie ou pour l'autre, on ne perd pas de temps...

Reçu une fois un sms : "je cherche une nounou, vous avez de la place ?", ma réponse : "non" (aucune formule de politesse -bonjour, bonne recherche, bonne journée...-, je m'adapte à mon interlocuteur) et je bloque le numéro. On n'est pas des boniches !


----------



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> J'ai une fiche avec les questions à poser aux futurs PE un coup de fil vous la sortez et voilà !!! 😄


angèle1982: C'est exactement ce que je compte faire. Du coup je la veux la plus exhaustive possible   

Je me rends compte en vous lisant que je procède comme vous. Je ne donne pas de tarif au téléphone et je ne propose un entretien que si les PE cochent toutes les cases c'est à dire pour moi aussi pas d'horaires atypiques, pas d'accueil après 18 h et/ou le week-end et pas de contrat avec trop peu d'heures. Si le feeling passe bien au téléphone aussi.

Et pendant l'entretien, je donne aussi une présentation écrite à la fin. Je propose toujours de leur fournir une simulation de ce qu'ils devront me payer après leur avoir tout bien expliqué de vive voix. Parce que bien souvent ils sont complètement largués avec les calculs, et très souvent ils sont super contents et me disent merci .


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Je ne donne pas de tarif à prioris mais si quelqu'un me demande je donne ma fourchette car si ce point est cruciale pour le PE et que mes propositions ne lui correspondront pas autant gagner du temps et ne pas se rencontrer.
De plus sur les sites officiels ou pas cette question aussi est à remplir donc je ne m'en formalise plus.


----------



## papillon (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Idem, je reçois les personnes si tout est ok déjà au téléphone et je trouve que c'est très bien de faire comme ça car au moins les gens ne se déplacent pas pour rien !

Je demande donc :
quelle est la période souhaitée pour l'accueil
l'âge de l'enfant ou si bb à naître
leurs besoins en matière d'horaires, nombre de jours d'accueil
peut-être par rapport à certaines, moi je vois d'emblée avec la personne les vacances, si ça colle ou pas car il m'est arrivé une fois de recevoir un couple et finalement nos prises de vacances ne correspondaient en rien !
Je précise que j'ai un animal

Jamais je ne parle de tarif au téléphone, d'ailleurs rare sont ceux qui me le demandent


----------

